# 3 اسئله لتنشيط الذاكره ----- في chilled water sys



## م/زيكو تك (20 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


اخواني هذه الاسئله من باب تنشيط الذاكره وليس الاختبار وسأجاوب عليها بعد عشره ايام ان شعرت بأهتمام الاخوه لها0


1-كيف يتم القضاء على حاله التكهف في نظام قائم ((بأرخص واسهل الطرق)))؟؟؟



2-لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟ولماذا؟


3-لماذا لانستطيع تركيب صمامات دائره المياه المبرده بصوره مقلوبه((راس الصمام الى اسفل)) ونستطيع تركيبها بطريقه افقيه؟


الرد معروف لكن طريقه السؤال غريبه وللبعض قد تكون مخيفه!!!​


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

أنا حجاوب بعد 11 يوم
يعني بعد مأشوف جوابك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مارس 2009)

سؤال اليوم ال 12 

هل نستطيع تلركيب صمام الاتزان balance valve على خط الدخول لملف التبريد؟ ولماذا؟:81:


----------



## sosodeep (21 مارس 2009)

والله عشر ايام كتير خليهم خمسة لنقوم ننسا الموضوع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مارس 2009)

اللي هيفكر مش هينسى واللي هينسى مش عاوز يعرف


----------



## م/زيكو تك (21 مارس 2009)

وياريتني اصلا هجاوب دا انا هضع الصيغه المعتاده لهذه الاسئله علشان ندحك على نفسنا ---الاسئله ودنك منين يا جحا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

لا احد يعلم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طيب----- محدش عاوز يعرف!!!!!!


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

1-كيف يتم القضاء على حاله التكهف في نظام قائم ((بأرخص واسهل الطرق)))؟؟؟

هفكر معاك بصوت على و مش هجاوب
التكهف يعنى انخفاض ضغط السحب 
و المطلوب هو رفع الضغط بوسيلة ما
او تخفيف الحمل على الطلمبة ليصبح بها وفر فى الضغط لو الدائرة مغلقة


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

2-لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟ولماذا؟

لوخت من فوق هتاخد الهواء بس عند اير فنت فى الفان كويل ( بس مش اتوماتيك)
و لوخت من تحت هتاخد اى شوائب موجوده فى الدائرة بس عندك مصفاه على الفان كويل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> 1-كيف يتم القضاء على حاله التكهف في نظام قائم ((بأرخص واسهل الطرق)))؟؟؟
> 
> هفكر معاك بصوت على و مش هجاوب
> التكهف يعنى انخفاض ضغط السحب
> ...


 

وانا هرد عليك بسؤال = 80% من الحل
لماذا يكون الخزان على اعلى نقطه في النظام وقبل المضخه مباشره؟


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

3-لماذا لانستطيع تركيب صمامات دائره المياه المبرده بصوره مقلوبه((راس الصمام الى اسفل)) ونستطيع تركيبها بطريقه افقيه؟

اعتقد ان اجابة السؤال ده ليها علاقة ب ( -لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟)


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

ا واحد بار حلو قوى و تعدى بمقبول


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> 2-لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟ولماذا؟
> 
> لوخت من فوق هتاخد الهواء بس عند اير فنت فى الفان كويل ( بس مش اتوماتيك)
> و لوخت من تحت هتاخد اى شوائب موجوده فى الدائرة بس عندك مصفاه على الفان كويل


 
وكمان مره رد = 90 من الاجابه
كيف يتم دخول الماء لملف التبريد؟؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

هل نستطيع تركيب صمام الاتزان balance valve على خط الدخول لملف التبريد؟ ولماذا

اعتقد علشان الملف ميفضاش من المياه لان السحب على ودنه و انتا مضيق الدخول فا الكويل ممكن يفضا او يتجمع فيه هواء


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> 3-لماذا لانستطيع تركيب صمامات دائره المياه المبرده بصوره مقلوبه((راس الصمام الى اسفل)) ونستطيع تركيبها بطريقه افقيه؟
> 
> اعتقد ان اجابة السؤال ده ليها علاقة ب ( -لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟)


 

كمان رد=90 من الاجابه
ماهو العنصر الوحيد المقلوب في دائره المياه المثلجه ؟؟؟ولماذا؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

من تحت لفوق علشان الكثافة تساعد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> هل نستطيع تركيب صمام الاتزان balance valve على خط الدخول لملف التبريد؟ ولماذا
> 
> اعتقد علشان الملف ميفضاش من المياه لان السحب على ودنه و انتا مضيق الدخول فا الكويل ممكن يفضا او يتجمع فيه هواء


 
يعني قصدك مينفعش؟؟
خطوه ممتازه ولكن السبب اكبر من انك تفكر فيه كده--- الصراحه انا عارف السبب ولكن مش قادر اشرحه ولكن هقولك تقرأه بالارقام والحساب من ((وللاسف ملقتش كتاب او شخص يعرف يشرحوا بالكلام ياريت تساعدني)))

من هذا المرجع((( لو سمحت حمله وشوف الصفحه قبل الاخيره في الهوامش))) وهتعرف
إستطلاع: تصميم شبكات المياه لاعمال التكييف من يورك ‏(




1 2)


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> من تحت لفوق علشان الكثافة تساعد


 
وعلشان نطرد الهواء من النظام ونزيد كفاءه النظام - ومعروف ان الفنت يركب اعلى الريازر

ايه رايك في السؤال؟؟؟؟ عجبك


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

انتا باشا يا ابو الزيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> انتا باشا يا ابو الزيك


 
بص على الخاص عندك وكمل معايا هتلاقي على الخاص هدايا


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

تسلم الايادى و جارى البحث


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

مش هنكمل باقي الاسئله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


كدا تم حل سؤال واحد من 4 وكان​ 
2-لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟ولماذا؟


والحل----ناخذ الفرع من اعلى الماسوره((بنفس فكره دخول المياه المثلجه الى ملف التبريد من الاسفل الى الاعلى))
حتى يتم طرد الهواء الموجود بالدائره وزياده كفاءه النظام -لان في الفروع يوجد اير فينت ملحق بكل ملف وفي الريازر يوجد في نهايتها من الاعلى ايرفينت لطرد الهواء


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

نكــــمل يا جمـــيل يابو دم خفـــــيف و قـلـــب تـقــيل


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

حل سوال التكهف اننا نضيف خزان تمدد او نرفع مستواه لو كان موجود
( زى منتا غششتنى )


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

على فكرة و احنا بنركب صمام الاتزان لقينا كتالوج المصنع بيقول لاعلى او على الجنب و تحت لا بس مكناش نعرف ليه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> حل سوال التكهف اننا نضيف خزان تمدد او نرفع مستواه لو كان موجود
> ( زى منتا غششتنى )


 
مهمه

او في الخط الواصل بين الخزان والنظام نغير نوع المواسير بنوع تاني اقل في الاحتكاك مثل pvc


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> على فكرة و احنا بنركب صمام الاتزان لقينا كتالوج المصنع بيقول لاعلى او على الجنب و تحت لا بس مكناش نعرف ليه


 
ومحدش هيقولك ليه لان الموضوع بديهي او يمكن علشان تبوظ وتشتري تاني بس انا سالتك سؤال وقربتهالك

ماهو العنصر الوحيد المقلوب في دائره المياه المثلجه؟؟ ولماذا؟


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

يفضل البتاع المقلوب ده


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> 2-لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟ولماذا؟
> 
> لوخت من فوق هتاخد الهواء بس عند اير فنت فى الفان كويل ( بس مش اتوماتيك)
> و لوخت من تحت هتاخد اى شوائب موجوده فى الدائرة بس عندك مصفاه على الفان كويل


 

العنصر المقلوب 
قصدك المصفاه
يبقى الموضوع له علاقة بالتلف


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> 3-لماذا لانستطيع تركيب صمامات دائره المياه المبرده بصوره مقلوبه((راس الصمام الى اسفل)) ونستطيع تركيبها بطريقه افقيه؟
> 
> اعتقد ان اجابة السؤال ده ليها علاقة ب ( -لوعندك ماسوره بتاعت مياه مثلجه لتكييف مركزي تمر من مكان يحاصرها يسارا ويمينا ولابد ان تأخذ منها فرع تغذيه تاخدو من فوق الماسوره ولا من تحت الماسوره؟)


 
يبقى زى ما ظنيت يا مهندس و لا ايه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

صح يا ولد -- فعلا لو الصمام مقلوب هتتجمع رواسب الدايره عليه وبالتالي هيعطل بعد فتره ولازم تفك الدايره وتنضفه ويمكن تغيره -- ويفضل ان يتم تركيب الصمامات والمحابس على مواسير راسيه ما امكن لسهوله التحكم بها ولسهوله الصيانه لها


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

وبعد الكام سؤال دول قوللي --- راجعت كام في الميه من معلوماتك عن النظام واستفدت ولا لا وحاسس انك دلوقتي الموضوع مركز ومترابط في دماغك


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

متربط بحبال حديد يا معلمى


----------



## sosodeep (25 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> العنصر المقلوب
> قصدك المصفاه
> يبقى الموضوع له علاقة بالتلف


 

المفروض كلامك صح عشان الشوائب تتجمع فيها


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

اسئله تاني ولا كفايه


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

تانى و تانى و هات اللى عندك نخرج لك اللى عندنا


----------



## rewesh (25 مارس 2009)

جزاااك الله خيرا يا اخ زيكو


----------



## rewesh (25 مارس 2009)

اديينا اسئله تانى يا ريس احنا بتعلم وندعيلك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 مارس 2009)

سؤال :- في الضواغط الطاردة المركزية Centrifugal تكون سرعه الامبلر عــالية جداااا وكلنا نعلم ان كلما زادت السرعه قل الضغط ! فكيف يتم زيادة الضغط مع السرعه العــالية ؟؟


----------



## mohamed mech (25 مارس 2009)

هناك ثلاث طرق لرفع الضغط 
1- زيادة عدد الدفعات
2-استخدام اكثر من مرحلة للضغط
3- دفع المائع المضغوط الى غرفة لتقليل سرعته و تحويلها الى ضغط و هو اجابة السؤال

و تحياتنا للمشرف محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

بس انا حاسس ان السؤال فيه حاجه غريبه ومحيره

من قوانين الضواغط عموما h1/h2=(n1/n2) power2


h= الضغط ----------- n=السرعه


اذا فالعلاقه طرديه وليست عكسيه

يمكن قصدك الضغط الاستاتيكي وليس الديناميكي وياريت حد يصححلي المعلومه لو فيها خطأ!!!!!!!!!!!!
لان ضغط السرعه يكون كبير جدا بالنسبه للسرعات الكبيره وبالتالي يأخذ في الحسبان

لان في حاله الضغط الاستاتيكي للدكت كلامك صحيح


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 مارس 2009)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> سؤال :- في الضواغط الطاردة المركزية Centrifugal تكون سرعه الامبلر عــالية جداااا وكلنا نعلم ان كلما زادت السرعه قل الضغط ! فكيف يتم زيادة الضغط مع السرعه العــالية ؟؟


 

*بس انا حاسس ان السؤال فيه حاجه غريبه ومحيره

من قوانين الضواغط عموما h1/h2=(n1/n2) power2


h= الضغط ----------- n=السرعه


اذا فالعلاقه طرديه وليست عكسيه

يمكن قصدك الضغط الاستاتيكي وليس الديناميكي وياريت حد يصححلي المعلومه لو فيها خطأ!!!!!!!!!!!!
لان ضغط السرعه يكون كبير جدا بالنسبه للسرعات الكبيره وبالتالي يأخذ في الحسبان

لان في حاله الضغط الاستاتيكي للدكت كلامك صحيح*​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 مارس 2009)

عموما​​
*CENTRIFUGAL COMPRESSORS*

Suction flow enters the rotating element (impeller) axially, and is discharged radially at a higher velocity. The change in diameter through the impeller increases the gas velocity. This velocity (Dynamic Pressure) is then converted to (static pressure) throughdiffusion, which generally begins within the impeller and ends in aRadial diffuser and volute outboard of the impeller.
Suction gas generally passes through a set of adjustable inlet guide vanes or an external suction damper before entering the Impeller these devices are used for capacity control.
High-velocity gas discharging from the impeller enters the radial diffuser, which can be vaned or vaneless. Vaned diffusers are typically used in compressors designed to produce high pressure. These vanes are generally fixed but can be adjustable. Adjustable diffuser vanes can be used for capacity modulation either in lieu of or in conjunction with the inlet guide vanes.
ا​


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (26 مارس 2009)

alsalam Alicom wa rahmat Allah wa brakatoh, please my brother ZECO try to make a well-arranged subject contains every thing about the maintenance to let all members learn about the maintenance. then after you make this subject you can make a questions from these information which you included in your subject. that's will be great work. Thanks for your effort


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 مارس 2009)

علاء عبد الونيس قال:


> alsalam Alicom wa rahmat Allah wa brakatoh, please my brother ZECO try to make a well-arranged subject contains every thing about the maintenance to let all members learn about the maintenance. then after you make this subject you can make a questions from these information which you included in your subject. that's will be great work. Thanks for your effort


 
Dear –this subject just for special questions to transfer my experience -but for maintenance they are many book to learn it in my subjects – I can't illustrate all a.b.c for Air conditioning ,these abc in book but we discuss the new& foregone matters or any question(((icant push any one to learn any thing-when u learn u must ask )))​​


----------



## zanitty (26 مارس 2009)

مفتكرش الراجل قصده كده يا زيك 
انا اقول لك 
اعمل موضوع خاص بالصيانه تتحط فيه كل حاجه الصيانه كتب و برامج و خبرات
يعنى يبقى زى مجمع للصيانه كده بحيث تتلم فيها حاجه الصيانه اللى متبعتره فى المنتدى و اللى دمها اتفرق بين المواضيع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (26 مارس 2009)

اووووووووووومال---- هنسيب ايه للاجيال القادمه في المنتدى:87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## zanitty (26 مارس 2009)

تسيبلهم الموضوع اللى انت هتعمله صدقه جاريه
ياللا انا هاخد مراتى بنتى و ننزل البحر عشان الجو هنا اروع من الرائع
اشوفكوا غدا فى فاتوره الموبايل الجديده
سلام يا احلى زيكو
ابقوا شوفوا جهاد اختفى فين


----------



## م/زيكو تك (27 مارس 2009)

طيب ماهي شروط تركيب صمامات الاتزان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (23 أبريل 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> طيب ماهي شروط تركيب صمامات الاتزان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



شوف يا كابتن زيكو وان شاء الله الاهلي يكسب اليوم
قبله مسافه 3 اضعاف القطر وبعده 5 اضعاف القطر الي هيتركب عليه
بس برضه لسا ما جاوبتش علي سؤال
هل نستطيع تركيب صمام الاتزان balance valve على خط الدخول لملف التبريد؟ ولماذا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 أبريل 2009)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> شوف يا كابتن زيكو وان شاء الله الاهلي يكسب اليوم
> قبله مسافه 3 اضعاف القطر وبعده 5 اضعاف القطر الي هيتركب عليه
> بس برضه لسا ما جاوبتش علي سؤال
> هل نستطيع تركيب صمام الاتزان balance valve على خط الدخول لملف التبريد؟ ولماذا


 
ولسه في كمان شرط لصمام الاتزان - انت نسيته وانت كمان محددتش الصمام ده متركب فين بالشرط ده؟؟؟؟
عموما كلامك لو لملف التبريد انا متفق معاك
وعندك الشرط التاني ----------------------- للمضخات!!! 5-10 ×قطر الماسوره بعد المضخه

وبخصوص صمام الاتزان لايجوز تركيبه قبل الملف ويجب تركيبه بعد الملف ليه؟؟؟
علشان انت بتركبه اصلا علشان توحد ضغوط الخروج من المخارج الفرعيه الى الفرع الرئيسي لان لو الفروق في الضغط ليست متساويه سيكون الضغط الخارج لكل فرع غير مختلف والمحصله لهم غير محدده او صعبه التحديد وبالتالي تحاول توحيدهم بصمامات الاتزان ممايؤدي لمعرفه ضغط السحب المحدد المطلوب ولا يكون عشوائي ممايسبب مشاكل كبيره للمضخات والنظام

وكده كده انت بتحسب ضغط الخروج للمضخه لأبعد جزء ودا لايؤثر على النظام انما المشكله في السيطره على ثبات ضغط سحب المضخه والله اعلم
اتمنى اكون عرفت اوصل المعلومه


----------



## ahmed_moussa2008 (23 أبريل 2009)

بعد السلام عليكم
شوفوا يا باشمهندسين
الاسئلة الثلاثة هما دليل على وجود عيب في الدائرة من الاصل
- التكهف لن يحدث في دائرة مغلقة او مفتوحة طالما المصافي سالكة والطلمبات محسوبة صح من حيث الهيد وكمية المياه وكمان الخزان واصل بماسورة قطرها مناسب على سحب الطلمبات مباشرة على الهيدر مش على السحب وخلاص زى ما معظمنا بيستسهل 
وان حصل التكهف يبقى لاحد العيوب الى فاتت وان مكنش يبقى ممكن افصل طلمبة من الطلمبات.
- السؤال التانى ان اخد من اعلى ولا اسفل ماسورة مزنوقة انا شايف انه لا يوجد اى فرق طالما النظام نظيف ومعالج كيماويا وخالى من الهواء.
- السؤال الثالث لا يمكن وضع الصمامات وراسها لاسفل بوضع مقلوب لانه يوجد براس الصمام حشو صرمصطرة ولا يمكن وضعه بطريقة مقلوبةعشان مينقطش. والمحبس اللى ممكن يوضع مقلوب هو محبس الاتزان او محبس البلية
- موضوع وضع محبس الاتزان على دخول الملفات لا يمكن عشان ممكن يحصل فاكيوم للملف بدون ما نشعر زى ما قال الاخ الفاضل محمد ميكا
ويا ريت لو في معلومة جديدة تصححهالى وشكرا لكم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 أبريل 2009)

ahmed_moussa2008 قال:


> بعد السلام عليكم
> شوفوا يا باشمهندسين
> الاسئلة الثلاثة هما دليل على وجود عيب في الدائرة من الاصل
> - التكهف لن يحدث في دائرة مغلقة او مفتوحة طالما المصافي سالكة والطلمبات محسوبة صح من حيث الهيد وكمية المياه وكمان الخزان واصل بماسورة قطرها مناسب على سحب الطلمبات مباشرة على الهيدر مش على السحب وخلاص زى ما معظمنا بيستسهل
> ...


 

طبعا -- وكل هذه اسئله فرضيه -- ومستعد اجاوبك بالمراجع وارقام الصفحات -- بس لما تشوف الموضوع على بعضه وتعرف اصلا كلامنا كان على ايه-
ومثلا بخصوص بلف الاتزان عارف على اي اساس بيتم اختياره اصلا؟؟؟لو مش عارف اقرا الموضوع وانت تعرف وحمل الكتاب بتاع التصميم الخاص بموضوع مكان صمام الاتزان
اما كيف تصلح عيولب التكهف -راجع كتاب كارير هاند بوك في نفس الكلام
اما من فوق ولا من تحت -- انا مقلتش انه في واحده غلط ولكن كان سؤالي ايهما افضل
وبصراحه مش مقتنع ان محبس الاتزان يتركب مقلوب لان اي تسرب ولو بسيط هيبوظ الاكتواتور
ولو عندك او تقولي المرجع اللي قال نركب صمام الاتزان مقلوب


----------



## hanooo2010 (25 أبريل 2009)

ردا على السوال الخاص بعدم امكانيه تركيب الصمامات مقلوبه اعتقد ان لو اتركبت مقلوبه هتكون مجال لتراكم او ترسيب اى شوائب اواتربه تنفذ من المصافى علشان كدا تركب كل الصمامات ( 3way &balance valve &gate valae اما فى وضع رائسى معتدله او على زاويه 90 او45
اما بخصوص تركيب balance valve على خط الدخول لكويل التبريد فهذا خطا لانه يودى الى تكوين هواء بداخل الكويل نتيجه ان الكويل مصمم لسريان كميه مياه معينه فعند تركيب فى مكانه الطبيعى على خروج الكويل يكون الكويل ممتلى بالمياه اما اذا تم تركيبه على الدخول هيكون داخل له كميه المياه قليله ويكون بالكويل هواء مما يقلل من كفاءه التبريد


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 أبريل 2009)

ما ليه يا جماعه يا ريت اللى عنده علم لا يبخل بيه ويحتسبه عند ربنا ولا ينتظر شكر من حد 
بالعكس لما الردود تكتر بيضيع الكلام المهم ما بينها و الواحد بيجد صعوبه فى البحث عنها فى وسط الصفحات ويا ريت والله يمون الكلام المهم كله فى اول الصفحة والرد يبقى فى الصفحات المتاخرة علشان تسهل على كل الناس واللى هايضيف رد هيكتبه فى اول صفحه مش لازم يرجع لاخر صفحه
وشكرا


----------



## eng_mun3m (27 أبريل 2009)

علاج التكهف يبقى بثلاث طرق 
1- تقليل suction head for pump
2- تقليل رجه حرارة الما الداخل للطلمبه
3- الغاء الاكواع ومحاولة تجنب الاكثار منها فى الشبكه قبل الدخول منها
والله اعلم ويا ريت لو الكلام ده غلط حد يصلحه بسرعه


----------



## نتانجن (1 يونيو 2009)

والله يا عم شغلك كويس بس انا هقولك حاجه شوفت الاساله دي كلها طريقة عرضها مش كويسه


----------

